# New Guy... Super long intro to road biking story



## SuperTrooper169 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi everyone... glad to be part of the forum. I posted a photo of my Trek in the entry level bike with upgrades thread, but I figured I'd formally introduce myself here.

I live in the Phoenix, AZ metro area, so it's perfect for biking all year round. I've been mountain biking for about 10 years now. Last year, after seeing how many road bikers there were out here, I started entertaining the idea of trying it out. I started researching bikes online and spent hours on craigslist trying to find a sweet deal. I finally came across a listing for a 58cm 2006 Trek 1000. The bike had 100 miles on it, all done on an indoor trainer. The handlebars were crooked, the brake pads shot and the tires needed to be replaced sooner than later, but otherwise it was nearly flawless. I immediately replaced the womans saddle he had put on it and got rid of the tri-bars. I replaced the brake pads with Ultegras which made a huge difference. It already came equiped with the Shimano SPD pedals so that was a nice bonus. Along the way I upgraded a few other things. I replaced the stock stem with a Ritchey Comp. I replaced the Alex AT450 wheels and worn stock tires with Neuvation M28 Aero wheels and Continental GP4000 tires. Tweeking the fit along the way has been a fun and educational process.

A few weeks after I bought the Trek, I decided I wasn't ready to commit to road biking just yet and was more in the mood to go mountain biking, so off I went. When I got back I decided to give the Jamis a good cleaning. I really want to blame being dehydrated on what happened next, but really it was just not paying attention to what I was doing. While I was cleaning the back gears spinning the cranks I went to steady the frame with my left hand and next thing I know my back wheel comes to a complete stop from rotating and I feel my finger get numb. I cut my left index finger tip off. Clean off I tell you! While not paying attention my left finger got caught in my disc brake. I looked down and the tip was sitting on the swing arm! My wife rushed me to the ER and basically I was told there was nothing that could be done. It would either grow back or look like a nub.

A month or so after that incident, I decided I was healing well enough to give the road bike a shot. It was such an awesome feeling to be back on a bike. The Trek become my sole means of exercise since I couldn't grip a dumbell or barbell and surely couldn't do any mountain biking. I'm so glad I had something to keep me in decent shape. Once I completely healed I started enjoying riding more and more. Oh, and the finger looks like nothing ever happened to it. It's numb at the tip, but otherwise it looks like a normal finger.

Kind of a run on hello, but I wanted to share my story since not everyone can say they've lost and regrown a body part and can thank the experience for getting them more into road biking.

The day I brought it home...









In it's current configuration next to the Jamis Dakar XLT before a wash...


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Glad to hear the bike...and the finger are working out. Just curious though...how does a bike with only 100 miles have worn out brake pads and tires? 100 miles or it's equivalent on a trainer is probably only about 5 hours of use. Nice looking bikes!


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

*welcome*

My friend,
You are a member of a legion of millions of roadies all across the globe. Enjoy the newly found freedm that comes with cycling. I have several "poor-lost souls" that are "too afraid' of cars to do road cycling. I pity them, because of what they are missing. Welcome to RBR and please put up your feet, grab a diet coke, some fig newtons or skittles i swiped from one of the long time posters (I know where she keeps them hidden) and please enjoy our community.
King Arthur


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Welcome to RBR. Stick around to learn, teach & socialize.


----------



## carlosivanr (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow that's quite the story. Glad to hear you're better and on the saddle.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

What part of Phoenix are you in? I live in Tempe.


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

welcome to RBR from one newb to another.


----------



## SuperTrooper169 (Jan 23, 2011)

andulong said:


> Glad to hear the bike...and the finger are working out. Just curious though...how does a bike with only 100 miles have worn out brake pads and tires? 100 miles or it's equivalent on a trainer is probably only about 5 hours of use. Nice looking bikes!


Yeah, I misstated what he told me, which is he had riden it 100 miles on the road and the rest on the trainer. The brake pads still had plenty of meat on them, but they were dried up and glazed over so they had zero stopping power. The front tire was in really good condition, but the rear was worn from the trainer, so I decided to replace both with the Contis. And thanks!


----------



## SuperTrooper169 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the welcomes everyone!



frpax said:


> What part of Phoenix are you in? I live in Tempe.


I'm in South Scottsdale, right over the Tempe line. Do you do any group rides?


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

Welcome to RBR , and nice bikes . But what I really want to see is a pic of that severed finger tip . :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperTrooper169 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have photos. I'm not scared to share them.

CLICK AT YOUR OWN RISK! GRUESOME <--- Not a joke. 

Photo 1
Photo 2
Photo 3
Photo 4
Photo 5
Photo 6
Photo 7


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

Absolutely Sweet ! Thanks man . X-rays and everything . You rock .I had a similar injury years ago where I smashed the tip of my middle finger off with a framing hammer . It's amazing how they grow back isn't it ?


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

SuperTrooper169 said:


> Thanks for the welcomes everyone!
> 
> 
> I'm in South Scottsdale, right over the Tempe line. Do you do any group rides?


Sort of. Lately its been more "miss" than "hit", if you know what I mean...

We usually meet at McClintock & Alameda about 5:15AM and then head to Camelback Mtn., winding our way through ASU, go by the zoo, and then Oak to 56th St. Then back pretty much the same route. takes about 2 hours. 

If you're up to an early ride, I'll let you know when we do this next. With the cooler weather, there's usually only 3 or 4 of us... wimps, I tell you!


----------



## SuperTrooper169 (Jan 23, 2011)

LMWEL said:


> Absolutely Sweet ! Thanks man . X-rays and everything . You rock .I had a similar injury years ago where I smashed the tip of my middle finger off with a framing hammer . It's amazing how they grow back isn't it ?


Haha glad you can relate and appreciate the photos! Looking back it's hard to believe that was my finger; it was a surreal experience to say the least. Yeah, the way it grew back really is a testiment to the human body and it's ability to heal. Mind blowing!


----------



## SuperTrooper169 (Jan 23, 2011)

frpax said:


> Sort of. Lately its been more "miss" than "hit", if you know what I mean...
> 
> We usually meet at McClintock & Alameda about 5:15AM and then head to Camelback Mtn., winding our way through ASU, go by the zoo, and then Oak to 56th St. Then back pretty much the same route. takes about 2 hours.
> 
> If you're up to an early ride, I'll let you know when we do this next. With the cooler weather, there's usually only 3 or 4 of us... wimps, I tell you!


Thanks for the offer I really appreciate it. The problem is I'm not sure I'd be able to hang with you guys though. What's the total mileage of the ride? What average mph do you guys ride? I've never actually done a group ride so I'm a complete novice when it comes to anything other than riding solo. My normal weeknight ride is... 

McDowell & 68th, 68th --> Jackrabbit --> Invergorden --> Camelback --> Arcadia --> Valle Vista --> 56th --> Thomas --> 68th --> McDowell. Just a 13 mile loop.

I've worked my way up to 20-25 mile rides on the weekend heading south through ASU and back. I eventually want to get comfortable doing 35-40 miles, I'm just not sure I'm there yet.


----------



## jcaddyer (Jun 11, 2010)

SuperTrooper169 said:


> I have photos. I'm not scared to share them.
> 
> CLICK AT YOUR OWN RISK! GRUESOME <--- Not a joke.
> 
> ...



wow! that's some nastiness! Welcome to the boards


----------



## SuperTrooper169 (Jan 23, 2011)

^ Lol thanks.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

SuperTrooper169 said:


> Thanks for the offer I really appreciate it. The problem is I'm not sure I'd be able to hang with you guys though. What's the total mileage of the ride? What average mph do you guys ride? I've never actually done a group ride so I'm a complete novice when it comes to anything other than riding solo. My normal weeknight ride is...
> 
> McDowell & 68th, 68th --> Jackrabbit --> Invergorden --> Camelback --> Arcadia --> Valle Vista --> 56th --> Thomas --> 68th --> McDowell. Just a 13 mile loop.
> 
> I've worked my way up to 20-25 mile rides on the weekend heading south through ASU and back. I eventually want to get comfortable doing 35-40 miles, I'm just not sure I'm there yet.


Oh, we go FAST. Almost light speed. LOL!

Nah, we avg maybe 17-20 on the flats. From where we start, we do a 27 - 30 mile ride, depending on how we're feeling.

But if you met us at the corner of McDowell & 64th, and rode to Camelback and back, that would only be an 8.5 mile ride, with a nice little climb.

We've got a couple of slower guys and a couple of faster guys, then there's me. Smack in the middle!


----------



## keh16 (Nov 30, 2010)

WHY did I click on the pics????? That is crazy!


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

keh16 said:


> WHY did I click on the pics????? That is crazy!


Because you HAD to! Seriously, how could you NOT??


----------



## keh16 (Nov 30, 2010)

There was A LOT more missing finger than I had expected!!!


----------



## SuperTrooper169 (Jan 23, 2011)

I did say finger tip people. I wasn't exaggerating.


----------

